# Acoustic Foam in Dubai?



## andru07 (Oct 31, 2013)

Hi Everyone ! :dontknow:

Does anyone know where I can get (buy) open cell acoustic foam (polyurethane foam) here in Dubai, in the United Arab Emirates?
Thanks


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

If you have access to eBay, you should find it there..


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Polyurethane foam is commonly used in mattress toppers.


----------



## bhadai (Jul 2, 2013)

Hey yea ...Google Bash Sound Inc  same foam as auralex for cheaper minus the shipping charges


----------

